# &&&&مهندس التعدين ومهندس المواد والمعادن&&&&



## ali1001 (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

يا اخوانى

هل يوجد فرق بين مهندس التعدين ومهندس المواد والمعادن

ومن هو المهندس المسئول عن سبك المعادن هل هو منهم ام من تخصص اخر

شكراااا

ارجو الرد


----------



## المهندس جاسم علي (10 فبراير 2007)

مهندس التعدين هو الذي يختص بعمليات استخلاص المعادن اي عمليات تحويل الخامات الى معدن
اما مهندس المعادن والمواد فهو الذي يتخصص في عمليات تصنيع المعادن والمواد ومنها السباكة واللحام والمعالجات الحرارية وهندسة السطوح


----------



## علاء الهدي (10 فبراير 2007)

أضف إلي كلام المهدس جاسم ان مهندس التعدين يقوم باستخراج المعادن من باطن الأرض 
مهندس التعدين ( إستخراج + إستخلاص)


----------



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

